# TR-3A Black Manta



## MisterBeale

Quite honestly, I have been following this story since the late nineties.

I don't really know what to think about it.

There is so much history, information, misinformation, disinformation, and mythology surrounding this subject, it is really hard to know what to believe.

It reminds me, in large part, of the story of the stealth bomber.  Yet, there is some elements of the story that go into the truly weird.  The craft is said to have some truly exotic properties and said to have been constructed using back engineered technology.   For a long time, who knew if it even existed?  And if any of the stories were true?  

This article dates from 1994

*Stealth Watchers*
*Armed with commercially available technology, a small group of citizens are unmasking the US Defense Department's black budget aircraft.*
Stealth Watchers

". .  The "bat" is a still-secret TR3A Black Manta, captured on video for the first time by Douglass - the dean of a new culture of digital scanner buffs who monitor military channels to find secret planes. The image is published here (see page 83) for the first time (the 5,000 or so subscribers to Douglass's Intercepts newsletter got a sneak preview last fall). The Black Manta operates in tandem with the F-117A Stealth fighter, and although evidence suggests it was used in the Gulf War, the Air Force has yet to admit its existence.. . . "

. . . and the Wiki entry. . . 


*TR-3A Black Manta*
The *TR-3A Black Manta* is the name of a surveillance aircraft of the United States Air Force, speculated to be developed under a black project. The only evidence for such an aircraft is based on several reported sightings of mysterious flying triangle aircraft over Antelope Valley, an area of desert in southern California. This stretch of desert draws people interested in potential "black project" aircraft, because it is close to several known military research and testing areas, such as Edwards Air Force Base in California, and United States Air Force Plant 42.[21]
Black triangle (UFO) - Wikipedia

. . . and it showed up in BuzzFeed a few years back

*9 Super Trippy Incidents That’ll Make You Be Like, “Oh, Aliens Definitely Exist!”*

. . . . .
* 8. The Wave of UFOs in Belgium *





"A wave of UFO claims began pouring in from witnesses in November of 1989. These cases reported a large, flat, triangle-shaped craft cruising at a low altitude. It culminated in a widely-reported sighting at the end of March 1990, during which Belgian Air Force F-16s went after unidentified objects that were picked up by radar. The speedy crafts then began moving too quickly to be locked in on. Witnesses say that the objects aligned in a formation before their glows slowly faded and they darted off in different directions.

Read this story's Wikipedia entry here."

Only to be "debunked" by the Wiki. .  .
Belgian UFO wave - Wikipedia

Then making an appearance over Paris in 2008, IF you believe the video?  

So why bring it up now if we can't possibly know if it is real?

Well, I just found out that the U.S. government has filed a patent to protect this "theoretical aircraft"  

*U.S. Navy has been granted a patent on theoretical aircraft resembling recently-reported UFOs that could bend the laws of physics to fly through water, air, and space*





*The U.S. Navy patented a technology that could bend the laws of physics*

*Theoretical tech would allow the craft to travel through air, water, and space*

*By creating a 'quantum bubble' the craft could achieve 'extreme speeds'*

*Descriptions of the craft are similar to recent UFO sightings by the U.S. Navy*

*A letter from the U.S. Navy states that China is 'investing heavily' in the tech *

U.S. Navy patents theoretical ship that bends physics to speed through air, water, and space | Daily Mail Online

For the direct patent link, see here;
US10144532B2 - Craft using an inertial mass reduction device          - Google Patents





Background video and more information;



Who the hell knows what to believe?


----------



## BULLDOG

Sounds a little far fetched. I know this one exists.


----------



## MisterBeale

BULLDOG said:


> Sounds a little far fetched. I know this one exists.
> View attachment 267263


Sure, I know.

But the patent now exists.  Go read it.


----------



## Paranormal Conviction

MisterBeale Hello. I would like to interview you for a podcast. These are done over the phone, from the comfort of you favorite chair or couch, and then posted to YouTube. Feel free to E mail ParanormalConviction at G mail dot com if you would like to be a guest. Thank You!


----------

